# Perhaps the best Bikepacking rig???



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Ran across this by chance...I have zero information on this bike and set up.

Looks like something one of those "dooms day preppers" would come up with.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe not bikepacking. But ready for the Zombie Apocalypse. 👍


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

My inner 12 year old thinks it looks really cool, but I've learned not to trust him.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Could you imagine trying to pedal that thing? Ugh.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

I like it!


----------

